# 9.04 is freaking fast!



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

I just installed it via wubi and all I have to say WOW! This baby REALLY moves. I will say there is at least a 20-30% increase in speed and performance. Hell, EVERYTHING is fast! I am going to get bootchart and see what it says but I can say this, 8.10 took about 30 seconds to boot, this takes less than that!


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

I have my vista x64 re-booting from desktop to desktop in 38 sec


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

uh, links please!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 28, 2009)

_jM said:


> I have my vista x64 re-booting from desktop to desktop in 38 sec



Considering the hardware you're running thats a bit shameful...


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed. Also, I just had almost 10+ seconds shaved off of my boot times.


----------



## blueskynis (Apr 28, 2009)

_jM said:


> I have my vista x64 re-booting from desktop to desktop in 38 sec



Check your System specs... 

Even on my old, crappy computer it boots in less than 30 sec.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Desktop to desktop?

If I understand that correctly he means shutdown then restert back into Windows...and thats not so bad, depending on how much he has starting up when he boots.


----------



## blueskynis (Apr 28, 2009)

The fastest board I saw was Biostar TA790GXB A2+ and from hard restart (notice I didn't sad from power up) to bootloader needs approx. 2 seconds. My boards needs 10-11 seconds


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

Hm.. not bad. Not bad at all. I do not know exactly the boot times but I will let you all know once I put bootchart onto it.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 29, 2009)

update:


On my machine, I have downclocked to 3.4GHz and I am booting in 14.02 seconds on Jaunty! 8.10 took around 30 seconds to boot e_e I LOVE YOU JAUNTY!!!!!!!!!
bootchart


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2009)

Jaunty is awesome. I'm using it right now and I am definitely impressed. For fun I installed CrossOver's Game app (Wine based) to install Steam and HL2. I'm gettng an average of 80FPS at 1680x1050. For running a game off Wine, that is AWESOME. In Windows I get almost triple that but the point is, Linux is finally becoming very user friendly. Even NVidia drivers are part of the base install, no more looking for crap. Everything is working. My Creative XFi card, Compiz desktop (Really wish Windows had something similar) , I can view my other NTFS drives, Ubuntu Jaunty is badass.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2009)

Heres a screenshot:







Native games from companies like id play VERY well under Linux. I'm planning to install Doom 3 and finally beat it. Its nice to run a different OS and be able to play games that aren't supposed to work, it makes you feel bad, in a good way . Now, playing native games under Linux is just fun. I wish more game companies would make games Linux friendly. id and Epic did it, other companies should follow.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 29, 2009)

I love 9.04. For a newly released OS, it is damn stable. I remember when 8.04 was released and I had SO many problems. I went in and waited for about 3 months and I have been upgrading since. I have tried all the Alphas of 9.04 and each one was more stable than the last. I cannot wait to see the Year of the Linux Desktop


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been playing with Ubuntu since 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) and its become a MUCH better distro over the years. Even from 5.04 Ubuntu has always been the easiest for me to get working right. SuSE is a close second. Fedora would be my third and nothing else is worth trying. Even Mandriva has become washed IMO. Ubuntu is a great Linux OS for newcomers, especially with 9.04. It took me less than an hour to get everything in my screenshot above working. That includes installing HL2 and getting my sound working. I couldn't say that 3-4 years ago with Ubuntu.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

is that half life 2 running native or is that under wine?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2009)

Using CrossOver Games which uses Wine. No native support for Valve games unfortunately.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 29, 2009)

You can't just use Wine straight up? 
And you get 3x fps in windows on that game (yes I know, just that game)?
I know its getting somewhere but I was really hoping the fps lost wouldn't be that much in source games.

Either way, this is going on my new Netbook very soon.


----------



## crush3r (Apr 29, 2009)

Oliver_FF said:


> Considering the hardware you're running thats a bit shameful...


 Actually thats very quick, check out this thread for more; http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92595


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> You can't just use Wine straight up?
> And you get 3x fps in windows on that game (yes I know, just that game)?
> I know its getting somewhere but I was really hoping the fps lost wouldn't be that much in source games.
> 
> Either way, this is going on my new Netbook very soon.



A game that is designed to run 100% on Windows will definitely take a performance hit. Because Wine does not run DX9 very well (which is what source uses) the performance hit is pretty big. Anything over 60FPS is really good for Wine. Also, I tried Wine before trying CrossOver Games and the framerate was horrible. Talking about 20-30fps. In CrossOver Games I hit 200+ FPS but get an average of about 80-100 or so.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Apr 30, 2009)

i've just installed 9.04 a few nights ago and I'm learning it right now.

For my first taste of Linux this is going pretty smoothly so far. I like it. the desktop cube effect is real neat.


----------



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

So far its pretty neat, but a little confusing.  Needs some getting use to. The files aren't arranged like windows where we have program files, and then a list of files all in one place.  

But every thing installed in located nicely in Applications and sorted by type.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 30, 2009)

I feel Linux is getting closer and closer to being able to replace Windows on worstations and Home PC's.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 30, 2009)

vbx said:


> So far its pretty neat, but a little confusing.  Needs some getting use to. The files aren't arranged like windows where we have program files, and then a list of files all in one place.
> 
> But every thing installed in located nicely in Applications and sorted by type.



The reason why it is arranged like that is because of the way UNIX (which is what it is based off of) orders its files. Mac organizes them the same way. If you go and find out what each make directory is for, you find it is very well thought out. The way windows does things is a mess and things are everywhere. Linux, every streamlined and laid out well.



Apocolypse007 said:


> i've just installed 9.04 a few nights ago and I'm learning it right now.
> 
> For my first taste of Linux this is going pretty smoothly so far. I like it. the desktop cube effect is real neat.


I love Compiz and I had my first takes of linux about 2-3 years ago and I went cold turkey from windows! Took me about a week to get use to it, but after that, I started tinkering and before I knew it, I never wanted to use windows again. I had it installed on T43 which was bogged down by XP. Ubuntu changed that . No I am using all 3 of the big bros (Linux, Mac, Windows).




mab1376 said:


> I feel Linux is getting closer and closer to being able to replace Windows on worstations and Home PC's.



I agree and cannot wait till it is. The dream the Linux Community world wide will be happy and jump with joy!


----------



## Drizzt5 (May 7, 2009)

I like putting linux on my moms laptop and telling her I upgraded it. I do it every couple of months. 

Sometimes it is a pain though when they can't simply install windows programs like they normally would in windows. Like a tax program.

But linux is getting there. Soon it will be so good people will be like "$$$ for windows? teh gay" even if it is win7.


----------



## Sean8 (May 7, 2009)

i have asus express gate, how will that work if i dual boot windows with linux?


----------



## fashioso (May 8, 2009)

I like the jaunty version a lot! even i think that an ubuntu loaded pc can be used for basic work, its loaded with almost everything someone could want at a company except by those internal applications company's uses.

my boot times on an athlon x2 5200 are about 20 seconds probably a little bit less and i got an old P4 2.66 (socket 478) and it boots in 35 seconds and runs great too.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 8, 2009)

Express gate is on the mobo itself. It will have no effect on dual booting.


----------



## PaulieG (May 8, 2009)

I really wish my USB wireless adapters had Linux support. If they did, I'd be running Ubuntu on at least 1-2 of my rigs.


----------



## Sean8 (May 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I really wish my USB wireless adapters had Linux support. If they did, I'd be running Ubuntu on at least 1-2 of my rigs.



I've never had good luck with any usb adapter even on windows lol, maybe its just my luck


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 8, 2009)

>.> Who knows. I haven't had any problem with linksys ones on  linux


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

I am seriously debating installing this as my Main OS and using that Crossover Games thing, will be a nice change.

My question is, if I format my main OS partition (50GB) and install 9.04 to it, will I be able to use this Crossover program to play games already installed on my hard drive? what about programs?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 8, 2009)

Nope. You got to install them through CO. Also, it depends on the programs. Not all games and programs work through crossover. I would recommend dual booting your PC with linux and windows on it if you are going to be playing games. Games running under a windows compatability layer or emulator do not run that well. Go and see if your games work on cross over before installing them because you may be disappointed. And FYI, crysis will not work.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

I have never been able to get windows and linux to dual boot in harmony - can anyone point me to a guide? Ive always installed linux, gone to restart and had no option to go into ubuntu 

Do I have to install linux to the partition my Windows install is on?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 8, 2009)

<.< It is easy. You go and use the disk manager in vista to shrink your C drive, then use the linux partition during the install to select the free space and turn it into a partition, format it, and have mounted as / (very easy, just use the manual setting when the partitioner comes up). 

To get the shrink volume in vista you go do this
Right click on Computer and select managa

Go to disk manager

Manage

select your drive and shrink it (in MB) by 50 or GB  then click okay and shrink it.


Next boot into ubuntu or whatnot and install


Here is a wonderful guide:

http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm


Ubuntu will go and automatically put your windows onto grub and you will be able to dual boot. USE 9.04! It is really easy.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Never been able to shrink my C: drive before, but it seems I can now, thanks for that 

BRB KIDS! (Yes, using 9.04, 64 bit)


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 8, 2009)

<.< Oh if you want to, use 32-bit since it is easier to use and you able to set it up easier


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 and BLOODY HELL, I love it.
I'm considering having another play with linux on the desktop, 3 days after my last attempt on there the hard disk died on me...
My boot times are somewhere between 10 and 20 seconds on my netbook as well, waaay faster than XP.
It's fixed my mobile broadband modem working, works from within ubuntu


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 9, 2009)

Ubuntu = WIN!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 9, 2009)

If I get a laptop for college then ill deffinately be putting 9.04 on it, ran it off the disc yesterday and it was very snappy - the resource usage shocked me though - with firefox open with 3 tabs and with a changed desktop wallpaper, it was using just 11% of my ram 

Thats what, 400mb of ram - im running IE8 and steam right now on Win7 and my ram usage is 1.36GB. Very impressive I must say


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 10, 2009)

They have streamlined 9.04 since 8.10. It has about 10-15% better resource management and is about 50% faster  <.< Also, lets not forget that it is linux. But if you are going to college, I recommend you dual booting (which is really easy, just backup your stiff before you do anything), that way you can use windows when need be and have Ubuntu for everything else 

Oh, by the way, 9.04 can be made even faster with a few tweaks  I say around 5-10% if you do them, but I am not telling. It will be  a little project for you.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 10, 2009)

Tell the ubuntu newbs please...
Seriously, it's lightning fast anyway but if I can make it faster I'll go for it.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 10, 2009)

Awesomeness


----------



## Rajesh_Pandey (May 11, 2009)

I must agree with OmegaAI here. With Jaunty, the whole of Ubuntu has changed and it has changed for good. Not only JJ is fast, its Mountain Stable and everything just works and the options are preesnt where they SHOULD be. Must say, Canonical has done a good job this time


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 11, 2009)

Agreed. I love JJ and it is the best damn version of Linux there is (IMO). They should keep it like this and to tell you the truth, I think the ext4 FS has had a lot to do with it as well along with the fact JJ is not more streamlined that ever before.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 11, 2009)

I've playing around with ubuntu since 7.04 and "IT is ready for main stream Internet pc's" or for music and photo's but it will never and i mean never out do Dx because of money nobody's gonna keep doing work pro bono when they can make a good living Working and not donating there time really!!! that's why windows will always have the cutting edge tech support where as ubuntu has to keep base with almost uterly useless pc's "Thus if you want to play too you want windows"
IF your smart you would game on your xbox and do everything else on your  $120 ubuntu machine which is what makes ubuntu so nice!! you just don't need a beast it works very efficiently with older pc's p4 1.8ghz etc.. can do almost as much on ubuntu as you could with a phenom 9600 etc...The only problem is..We are all used to windows


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 12, 2009)

Agreed... but what you wrote is hard to flow. Can you please rewrite it? I am running Ubuntu on my current machine just because I want it on there. I love it and cannot get enough (though most of the time I an booted into windows because I benchmark and such). But when I boot into Ubuntu, I love it and like to keep it there for the "just in case" and when I want to download music and such (because I am paranoid about viruses). Also, once I learn about firewalls, I will be making on for it as well. I an a security freak and any time I need to go and run something (even folding) I freak out about being attacked or hacked. I have spent over 30 hours getting my PC just the way I like it and do not want to re do it.

<.< But then again, I do put all my drivers and other programs onto a DVD-RW and  update it whenever needed. Otherwise, I would be 3 hours just getting everything back up/


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry,i was Hi when i wrote that. I have been told several times it can be difficult to follow what I write. 
Ubutnu is ready for mainstream PC use and has been for at least two years now. I have been using Kubuntu, which is Ubuntu with the KDE desktop. Kubuntu is a Windows type user friendly Ubuntu OS, Windows 7 is quite similar in looks to Kubuntu. I like Kubuntu because it seems to have an ease of use for media programs. Many people already use Linux programs everyday such as VLC media player,Gimp photo editor,FireFox internet browser,Limewire,Bit torrent.cCleaner etc... With that in mind I don't think that it would be a hard to switch for most people.
  The problem with all Linux,Unix operating system's, is their inability to fully run Games!!! This has little to do with the file system,driver's or binary code, it has everything to do with Money!! Games often take cutting edge Pc technology to it's limits. Most Linux programs are developed by volunteers or through grant's, or even by donation's from people like you! In other words, would you have given Crytek a donation if they had came out and said "we are looking to develop a cutting edge gaming platform for Pc's that takes an extremely cutting edge pc to run" I don't think so. 
I use Kubuntu on an external hard drive. I have never worried about getting a virus with any Linux Os, since I close the code myself. I would not be concerned about catching a virus with Kubuntu or Ubuntu unless you are online logged in as the Root user. I have on occasion had to reinstall because of broken dependencies that i could not track down, but never from a virus. I backup quite often with a flash drive,only personal files not programs as Kubuntu takes little time to get back up and running. I could very easily be running this system on a Linux operating system for the next ten years, as apposed to the next 4 years with microsoft, and that is the the problem. There would be no reason to develop better technology if you just kept improving the Os to do more with the same equipment.
And lets face it we are all used to Windows


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Sorry,i was Hi when i wrote that. I have been told several times it can be difficult to follow what I write.
> Ubutnu is ready for mainstream PC use and has been for at least two years now. I have been using Kubuntu, which is Ubuntu with the KDE desktop. Kubuntu is a Windows type user friendly Ubuntu OS, Windows 7 is quite similar in looks to Kubuntu. I like Kubuntu because it seems to have an ease of use for media programs. Many people already use Linux programs everyday such as VLC media player,Gimp photo editor,FireFox internet browser,Limewire,Bit torrent.cCleaner etc... With that in mind I don't think that it would be a hard to switch for most people.
> The problem with all Linux,Unix operating system's, is their inability to fully run Games!!! This has little to do with the file system,driver's or binary code, it has everything to do with Money!! Games often take cutting edge Pc technology to it's limits. Most Linux programs are developed by volunteers or through grant's, or even by donation's from people like you! In other words, would you have given Crytek a donation if they had came out and said "we are looking to develop a cutting edge gaming platform for Pc's that takes an extremely cutting edge pc to run" I don't think so.
> I use Kubuntu on an external hard drive. I have never worried about getting a virus with any Linux Os, since I close the code myself. I would not be concerned about catching a virus with Kubuntu or Ubuntu unless you are online logged in as the Root user. I have on occasion had to reinstall because of broken dependencies that i could not track down, but never from a virus. I backup quite often with a flash drive,only personal files not programs as Kubuntu takes little time to get back up and running. I could very easily be running this system on a Linux operating system for the next ten years, as apposed to the next 4 years with microsoft, and that is the the problem. There would be no reason to develop better technology if you just kept improving the Os to do more with the same equipment.
> And lets face it we are all used to Windows



Actually, your wrong on the mainstream part. It isn't as ready as it should be. It is getting there but it isn't quite yet. The main reason is drivers and sometimes you need to use the terminal (which I do not see why it is such a problem when you can just copy and paste). Other than that. I agree with you.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 12, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Actually, your wrong on the mainstream part. It isn't as ready as it should be. It is getting there but it isn't quite yet. The main reason is drivers and sometimes you need to use the terminal (which I do not see why it is such a problem when you can just copy and paste). Other than that. I agree with you.


Thankyou for that, I didn't think to right check if right clicking and pasting worked in the terminal, I tried installing the medibuntu repository on my netbook last night by manually typing it all out, eventually i just gave up, took too damn long.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 12, 2009)

I read the "Squigy how to ubuntu" of a thread once before i ever tried it out and that was the first advice he gave was copy and paste the phrase to your terminal.
However that is why there are different distro's, many of which is themed for the user(look up gos linux) many of these are just pre-fabed linux Os's that are ready for the mainstream with no need for any driver's since no extra hardware is needed.(the linux advantage)Take a AMD 780g motherboard and cheap cpu,a hard drive,dvd-rw,casew/psu and mix it with Ubuntu and use the driver's that come with it, and all you have to do is allow AMD driver's and go! all update's will que when available no other knowledge is required
Unless you want to play games like Crysis,Cod WaW 
Then you need Windows
But if your going to play games like cake mania your fine-which, believe it or not Is "mainstream"

I know it's hard to believe,but it's true most of what someone like me and probably somebody like you does,is not mainstream!!! The average user does not care about whether or not they can get an extra 10% of power out of there computer, they just want it to come on when they hit the power button! The average user wants to go on Myspace and edit photo's of they're dogs. The average user wants to get mp3's or email there coworkers,they don't care about how they stole that copy of XMEN, they just want to be able to steal it that's all!!! And  guess what it's so much easier to steal with Linux than it is with Windows...... So In my opinion it is ready for the mainstream they just don't know it yet.

If none of this makes sense, I'm sorry It's not me, it's the pot.....It makes me ramble on at times puff......hold.... cough! cough!!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 13, 2009)

<.< LOL stealing. >.> *is guilty* Your good bro. My friend smokes it and he is funny as hell when he is on it XD Also, I love Ubuntu for the simple reason it is easy to use yet not as "locked down" as some other ones are. I have tried gOS and do not like it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 13, 2009)

Oh no... see i was just going on about Kubuntu.... well ubuntu 9.04 is great and well the KDE desktop it's freakin buggy!!!! why the hell did they leave out firefox on that distro!! and what the hell!!! include a known BAD ati driver!!! avoid kubuntu until it's fixxed unless you already no debian os's!!! you have to update restart remove the current ati driver and reinstall as root-if your new to ubuntu it's a task


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 13, 2009)

e_e I never really have liked Kubuntu. There isn't anything wrong with it, it is just the layout. Now black box is sexy and I could get behind it


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 15, 2009)

Oh boy played with 9.04 for a few days now seems like those Kubuntu boys are moving up in the world, I'd say if there was a 64bit Windows Me they'd be giving Microsoft some competition. After reinstalling a few times I was able to get the ATI driver's working great and after enabling the "Kubuntu restricted files" I was able to listen to mp3's yay! Still working on some type of flash player and i don't always have audio but who doesn't like to hear speaker crackles unexpectedly


----------



## MilesRdz (May 19, 2009)

I hate Kubuntu with a passion, it's extremely buggy, poor choices for application/lack there of. It feels slow and bloated in comparison to Ubuntu. Ugh.


----------



## bkolman8 (May 27, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> The fastest board I saw was Biostar TA790GXB A2+ and from hard restart (notice I didn't sad from power up) to bootloader needs approx. 2 seconds. My boards needs 10-11 seconds



Sorry about this but i just bought this board and i cant even go through the live cd to run 
ubuntu could someone help me i just revamped my dads comp and am trying to get it to run i 
am just having no luck there is an error that says softboot failed then four errors stating that 
there is the wrong achp error and that i cant continue then init try then endless loop trying to 
quit what is going on

Thanks, 
Also my first post so hi everybody,
Ben


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml
I know that's for 8.04 but it should work in 9.04.
Read the bleedin' thread fool!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 28, 2009)

9.04 broke after I my kernel was updated D: 


DAMN YOU NVIDIA DRIVERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 29, 2009)

9.04 is fast! I like this a lot, boots faster than Vista and is ready to use quicker. Now if I can get games and overclocking working then I might have to switch to Ubuntu full time 
I've also disabled the system beep; who the f*ck thought that was a good idea to have the beep as default and have no way to disable it from menu? :shadedshu


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 29, 2009)

You cannot overclock within ubuntu. Now if you have a desktop that you can overclock from within the bios, then it will work like a charm <.< I am running 3.4GHz right now but it shows up as 2.6 in the system monitor or 4.o other places


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 30, 2009)

I meant overclocking graphics card, since my CPU is already overclocked from BIOS. One issue I'm having is that the workspace switcher isn't working, for some weird reason. Any ideas?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 30, 2009)

I am not sure. I am having issues with my display drivers ATM.... DAMN YOU NVIDIA AND YOUR CLOSED SOURCE DRIVERS! I NEVER HAD ANY OF THESE ISSUES WITH ATI! 


It is pathetic... A powerful company like nvidia cannot make drivers work with new kernels while ATI works just fine and I never have to reinstall my drivers


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha, glad I don't have my 9600 GT any more. 
I might be onto a solution for my workspace issue, seems like your issue is a bit worse than mine though.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

<.< Yeah but I am looking into it.


----------

